# YCS50 in white



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

was at the local L&M last night while my daughter was in her guitar lesson.....so I started chatting to the saleslady about maybe trading them my YCV50 blue in for one (I was surprised at the trade in price they gave me...$499....but still a hefty price to pay for the convenience )....anyway - so the lady proceeds to tell me that Traynor is planning to do a limited run of these in WHITE!...with black grill cloth.....and if I wanted - I could customorder one any time without a higher price tag.....now this I might just take the plunge on......look for a YCV50 Blue for sale sign in a thread near you after Xmas!


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

huh YCS50 white ?? I never seen before..
But I really really love YCS50, so so vintage sound, we can do all kind of tone on this


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

yep - I've placed an order for one......I'll post some pics when it comes in - gonna be a while though


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

alrighty - got pics of what the new amp is gonna look like....I REALLy like it!



















still gonna be a while till its done - but I'll try to be patient


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice! I really like the white.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sweet! Basic black gets old real quick. That looks real nice.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I guy had a brown one out the jam awhile ago.. much prefer the white too.

But then again there's that Brown sound ...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My Traynor acoustic amp is burgundy, and my YCV50 is blue. 
This is tempting...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

I really like white....everythings....It's so class!

Congrats on that one!


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I tried also asking for it with the wing Traynor logo instead of the big ol' plastic writing one - but got shot down on that - but the big ol' plastic one seems to somehow look better against a white background....

when it gets closer to delivery time - I'm going to post my YCV50 Blue for sale - as it's value is partially funding this acquisition......if no bites - I'll have to submit it as a trade to L&M..(the trade price they quoted me actually was pretty good)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

As much as I like the white, it would need a cover to go anywhere. Not a bad idea in any event. Like maybe something like this: www.coveramp.com

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Mooh said:


> As much as I like the white, it would need a cover to go anywhere. Not a bad idea in any event. Like maybe something like this: www.coveramp.com
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


You're right,theses amp covers are great,cheap and really nice!
The customer service's great too!


----------



## Stephan1980 (Oct 1, 2009)

hmm... the white looks cool but I think I like the unsuspecting colour of my black one just as much. Hmm.... bet a tweed one would be jaw-dropping when you heard it.


----------

